# Safety with electricity



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Nice post, Joe. Looks like every lineman I've ever seen.

I do a small amount of linework, and own the same PPE. Don't have a 30' extendo pole, but I do have an 18 footer.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*More*



MDShunk said:


> Nice post, Joe. Looks like every lineman I've ever seen.
> 
> I do a small amount of linework, and own the same PPE. Don't have a 30' extendo pole, but I do have an 18 footer.


Thanks, here's more:

Electrocution 








Electrocution is a significant hazard in the electrical industry. Below are links to resources with solutions for electrocution hazards. 

Construction. OSHA eTool.
Electrical Incidents

Control of Hazardous Energy (Lockout/Tagout). OSHA Safety and Health Topics Page.
Lockout-Tagout Interactive Training Program. OSHA eTool. Provides requirements and suggestions for proper lockout/tagout methods.
Electrical Safety. National Institute of Occupational Safety and Health (NIOSH) Safety and Health Topic. Links to several useful NIOSH alerts and reports, and an electrical safety training manual.
Accident Summary No. 17. OSHA Fatal Facts Accident Report. Provides information on an investigation of an electrical fatality involving a crane boom making contact with a live power line. Includes recommendations for preventing future accidents.
Accident Summary No. 60. OSHA Fatal Facts Accident Report. Provides information on an OSHA investigation of an electrical fatality involving a worker who was shocked while on a ladder. Includes recommendations for preventing future accidents.
For additional information, see OSHA's Safety and Health Topics Page on:
Electrical

Electrical Fire

Below are resources with solutions for electrical fire hazards. 

Surge Protection at Home - Implementing the Right Line of Defense. Balmes, Brian, Siemans Energy & Automation. Provides information on protecting homes against electrical surges and anomalies, information what specifically to protect, and suggestions for choosing protective equipment.
Galan, Steve A. and Kenneth R. Vessey. "Extinguishing Flammability Fears With GR-326-CORE Flame Testing." Cabling Business Magazine, (2003, November), 101 KB PDF, 4 pages.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Electrical Safety*

http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/docs/2002-123/2002-123a.html


----------

